# Reverse Sear Steaks



## Diva Q (May 29, 2009)

Got a craving for steak tonight 

Had fun doing it despite the rain towards the end.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2009)

Excellent job Diva! That plated picture was one of the best I've ever seen here!


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2009)

Superb looking plate Diva.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 30, 2009)

Very nice work DQ!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Superb looking plate Diva.




yep!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 30, 2009)

Looks great, D!!  How did you think the RS method proved out?


----------



## big dude (May 30, 2009)

Great looking spread DQ and delicious plated


----------



## surfinsapo (May 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (May 30, 2009)

Great looking meal Diva,where did you get that top rack that sets on top of the grill.......





Big Bear


----------



## dollarbill (May 30, 2009)

That is some good lookin breakfast you got there!   

whats the salad on the side of the sliced steak?

I agree with Nick, that is a great plated pic!


----------



## Toby Keil (May 30, 2009)

Looks wonderful and the steaks are cooked perfect.


----------



## john a (May 30, 2009)

Very nice on the cooking and pictures Diva, a gold medal winner. I like the one with the little guy giving it his seal of approval.


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2009)

Awesome D! I miss the Basques. No word from the Windsor connection yet.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 1, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Excellent job Diva! That plated picture was one of the best I've ever seen here!



It sure is yummm


----------



## Qjuju (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks delicious... I have used that method since I heard it on the show-- always delicious.


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2009)

They cook pretty food up in Canada.


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> They cook pretty food up in Canada.



They cool real good food *down* in Canada.


----------

